# 'Prohibited' Patches



## EaznaZ

Hey,











I'm wanting to do a series of patches, of those simple signs with the red circle, and the line through ___ picture. I've got the electrocuted man, no MSG, and I ned a good pic of a railroad crossing symbol, and basically, I wanted to know if you've got pics and ideas of 'danger', 'prohibited' etc. symbols. I'm hoping that by the time I leave where I'm at, I can make a vest or something covered in those symbols.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

That kinda thing?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Huh...I like bigger, tough girls. Anyways, i like patches like that... here's one on my back pack a few years back.


----------



## Diagaro

How about the old hobo symbol of "man with a gun"? eh?


----------



## Ithyphallic

I second the hobo sign patches, I'd get me one'a them!


----------



## piratehobo

i wanna tatt of the neighborhood watch thing with the funny lookin' bad guy crossed out "no creeps allowed"!!


----------



## blackbird

im workin on train stenciles right know , looks alright


----------



## permentaly damaged

Made an anti-K9 unit stencil for a vest i had for my pup. Grew out of it within a month tho; not sure what happened to it..


----------



## Uncle Mom

Ithyphallic said:


> I second the hobo sign patches, I'd get me one'a them!


 
I 3rd the motion.


----------

